# demon de la base de données - entourage -



## benjamine (9 Mars 2008)

bonjour 

de retour d'une semaine de vacances (une semaine de repos pour Entourage...) a chaque fois que je lance "envoyer/recevoir", 

- je me trouve sur le message : 
"erreur fatale du demon de la base de données
le démon de la base de données a rencontré une erreur inconnue. le démon devra peut être fermer et Entourage sera peut-être forcé a quitter"

- entourage quitte

est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire ce que je dois faire ?

merci d'avance


----------



## sros (5 Mai 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai le même problème seulement au démarrage de entourage. je n'ai même pas le temps de lire un mail! au secours!
est ce un virus?
merci


----------



## bzz (2 Juin 2008)

bonjour,

apparemment le problème se règle en ouvrant Entourage avec la touche Alt appuyée

bzz


----------



## Aliboron (2 Juin 2008)

Bonjour les petits nouveaux (même si, pour pour Benjamine, et même pour Sros, c'est déjà un peu loin !!!)

Remarque générale : c'est toujours utile de préciser le contexte, en particulier de dire de quelle version il s'agit, sur quelle version de Mac OS X, etc. Et aussi quelles sont les manips déjà faites pour quel (absence de) résultat.



benjamine a dit:


> de retour d'une semaine de vacances (une semaine de repos pour Entourage...) a chaque fois que je lance "envoyer/recevoir",
> 
> - je me trouve sur le message :
> "erreur fatale du demon de la base de données
> le démon de la base de données a rencontré une erreur inconnue. le démon devra peut être fermer et Entourage sera peut-être forcé a quitter"


Comme le précise plus ou moins bzz, la reconstruction de la base de données fait partie de la panoplie de manips à faire. Et serait probablement dans le cas présent nécessaire et suffisante. J'espère toutefois que le problème est résolu depuis 



sros a dit:


> j'ai le même problème seulement au démarrage de entourage. je n'ai même pas le temps de lire un mail! au secours !


"Le même problème" veut dire que tu as le même message d'erreur ? Ou seulement que ça plante ? En cas de besoin, tu peux tenter de démarrer Entourage en tenant la touche "Majuscule" enfoncée, ce qui a pour effet de désactiver les automatismes. Du coup tu pourras éventuellement analyse un peu mieux ce qui se passe. Mais peut-être est-ce en effet la relève du courrier (souvent en automatique à l'ouverture) qui est en cause.

Si c'est le même message d'erreur, la reconstruction de la base est probablement la réponse adaptée (voir ci-dessus). Sinon, merci de préciser (mais j'espère qu'entre-temps, c'est résolu).



sros a dit:


> est ce un virus ?


Ne pas brandir en permanence les virus comme une explication magique à tout ce qui peut survenir sur un ordinateur, d'autant plus que sur Mac OS X, il n'y a pas de virus connu à ce jour (mis à part, dans une certaine mesure, les macro-virus Word et Excel, mais c'est autre chose).



bzz a dit:


> apparemment le problème se règle en ouvrant Entourage avec la touche Alt appuyée


Oui, enfin plus exactement, c'est la reconstruction de la base de données qui peut être la solution. Et la reconstruction se fait avec l'utilitaire de base de données, lequel se lance en tenant la touche "Option" enfoncée au lancement d'Entourage, en effet.


----------



## Mamatt18 (30 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Imac OS X (10.5).

Je rencontre le même problème sur entourage. Le message d'erreur suivant s'affiche à l'ouverture d'Entourage : "le demon de la base de donnée a rencontré une erreur" et entourage se ferme immédiatement.

Je n'ai pourtant pas installé de nouveau logiciel. J'ai tenté une reconstruction de la base de donnée sans succès (alt à l'ouverture). J'ai également tenté de diagnostiquer une erreur mais rien de plus.

Pour finir, j'ai installé AVAST pour qu'il vérifie qu'il n'y avait pas de virus mais rien.

Que faire... Merci par avance


----------



## Aliboron (30 Juin 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



Mamatt18 a dit:


> Le message d'erreur suivant s'affiche à l'ouverture d'Entourage : "le demon de la base de donnée a rencontré une erreur" et entourage se ferme immédiatement.


C'est tout ? Pas de numéro d'erreur ? Quel résultat si tu le lance en tenant la touche "Majuscule" enfoncée ?



Mamatt18 a dit:


> J'ai tenté une reconstruction de la base de donnée sans succès (alt à l'ouverture).


C'est à dire ? La reconstruction n'a pas pu se faire ? Ou la reconstruction s'est bien faite mais le problème persiste ?



Mamatt18 a dit:


> J'ai également tenté de diagnostiquer une erreur mais rien de plus.


C'est à dire ? Tu peux préciser ce que tu as fait et ce que tu as observé ?



Mamatt18 a dit:


> Pour finir, j'ai installé AVAST pour qu'il vérifie qu'il n'y avait pas de virus mais rien.


Mais enfin, où as-tu vu qu'il y avait des virus sur Mac ? Et plus précisément des virus qui s'attaqueraient à Entourage ? Mais bon, si ça te rassure, après tout, tu fais comme tu le penses.


PS : quelle version d'Entourage ? Quel niveau de mise à jour ?


----------



## jeromemartinet (13 Mai 2015)

bonjours je suis nouveau  j’ai un truc dans votre genre


symptômes bizards:



yahoo rame



power point et word s’ouvre tout seul au démarrage



j’ai çà comme dossier dans la poubelle:



            Recovered files

                MerpAD Démon de base de données.





actions:



j’ai télécharger y a 2 mois environ un logiciel pour regarder la tv sur l’ordi et assez rapidement j’ai eu des soucis genre nouveaux onglet qui s’ouvrent souvent. pas trop gérable .J’avais résolu à l’époque en supprimant un nom en m’aidant de la recherche de fichier mais je me souviens plus.



Si je pouvez avoir une petite piste de travail.





matos:



os x yosemite version 10.10.3



MacBook Pro

  Identifiant du modèle :    MacBookPro5,1

  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core 2 Duo

  Vitesse du processeur :    2,53 GHz

  Nombre de processeurs :    1

  Nombre total de cœurs :    2

  Cache de niveau 2 :    6 Mo

  Mémoire :    4 Go

  Vitesse du bus :    1,07 GHz

  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    MBP51.007E.B06

  Version SMC (système) :    1.33f8

  Numéro de série (système) :    W88483P41GA

  UUID du matériel :    44D52202-08C9-5CE4-8F75-F5296C458C0B


----------

